# Freshly squeezed juices??



## FayA

Has anyone else heard of avoiding freshly squeezed juices? like at juice bars and at restaurants etc?? Not juices in the shops though. Apparently it should be avoided because it hasn't been pasteurised but I literally came across this in an article I read but it doesn't say anything about it in my books or anything....has anyone else heard of this or avoided it? x


----------



## JackiePed

Hmmm... I can't imagine why, unless it was a dirty farm worker squeezing it with unwashed hands... :haha:
No, kidding. Sorry, not mocking. Honestly, fruit isn't really something that is any more susceptible to contamination in general, it's only in how it's handled. Which is the case for ANY public-sold prepared food. If we had to watch out for fresh-squeezed juice, we'd also have to avoid any fruit or salads from restaurants as well. 
And yes, anything in a restaurant runs the risk of being improperly prepared. So, it's always a risk...but barely.


----------



## FayA

I know that's what I thought, thought it was a bit over the top because like you say how can you guarantee anything being prepared properly when you eat out?? I love the juices you get at those fresh juice bars/shops, and most of them look pretty clean and washed, so I think that article was a bit over the top maybe?? lol


----------



## sweetm

I was told that fresh juices from juice bars are fine because they are squeezed and served right away. It's the unpasteurized fresh juices at the supermarket that are dangerous because they may be sitting for days or up to a week before they are purchased, allowing bacteria to multiply. 

Don't forget, the food we eat nearly always has some bacteria (bad and good) in it no matter how clean we try to be... Food shouldn't be sterile, but shouldn't have too much bad bacteria in it either.


----------



## FayA

Thank you! I always read so many conflicting articles and it's such a pain in the bum! lol x


----------



## SouthernC

Hmm I hadn't heard anything like the others said, theres a sandwich shop where my parents live that serves freshly squeezed lemonade and everytime Im there I have to get at least one of them!! I wouldn't see the harm.. As long as the person and place of business was clean about it


----------



## Amethyste

Well, i have been drinking quite few squizzed supermarket fruit juice cos i thought they will be more healthy. I don't think i will avoid drinking them now as there is always a risk of everything. It was bad enough when I went to restaurant and the 2 people sat next to me, ordered this mega portion of pate. Orange juice is my limit.


----------



## oblada18

I love fresh juices and I have been binging on fruits and juice this pregnancy lol but then I make my own juices, not from bars etc so maybe that makes the difference but I really had never heard of avoiding juices, fresh or otherwise, from bars or home-made... Sometimes its a question of common sense and avoiding becoming OTT otherwise you just end up not eating anything anymore lol


----------

